# My review of Breitling SteelFish A17390 / X-Plus



## JP.

Greetings fellow Breitling fans! I made a review of my favorite diver watch in my blog, SteelFish A17390 and explained the differences between the model years. Hope you like it.

And let me know if you find any mistakes. I'll fix 'em.

Cheers!

https://luxurywatches635.wordpress.com/2017/08/11/luxury-watch-reviews/


----------



## BigAl1970

I read your review, enjoyed the pictures. 

It's an interesting model, with all the various iterations. The originals are also much nicer than the new version, which I find to be quite unimaginative. 

I have the black dial X-Plus version of the Steelfish, with the syringe-like second hand, and have to agree with most of your comments. The dial is incredibly detailed and I never get bored of looking at it. 

Although substantial, the size of the watch is actually fairly conservative by today's standards. I have an approx 7in wrist and it fits perfectly for my taste. It is a thick watch but still comfortable on the wrist. I've accidentally knocked it against a few walls, escalators, windows, etc, in my time but I think the walls, escalators and windows came off worse. 

The watch is also incredibly reliable - I haven't had it serviced and it runs like, well, clockwork. 
I won't ever sell this watch as it's a real keeper for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl1970

PS - better on an OEM rubber strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP.

Yes you're right. I labeled it as "XL watch", not "XXL watch". Heck, maybe Super Avenger is soon the new mid-size. :-d

But for non-watch people Steelfish is still a big watch.

The AR is surprisingly robust too, even on the outer surface. I have banged my crystal a few times but there are no marks on the AR at all.


----------



## ccm123

Nice review.


----------



## helderberg

I really wanted your style second hand but waited one model year too long. This is a very durable watch that I wore everyday for many years and never had a bit of trouble. Thanks for the review and beautiful photos.
Frank.


----------



## hchj

I've never owned a steel fish but really want to own one at some stage. The 3 dial Colour variations are all beautiful... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon

Excellent review!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Very informative review, thank you for that!


----------



## JP.

Thanks, all. It's a great watch and not even that expensive in the preowned market. Highly recommended!


----------



## drummer13

Great review and Pics. Thanks for posting. If I only could fine a blue in great shape ...


----------



## Moog42

Great review, thank you - I’m spending a (not unpleasant!) spell narrowing down my list of Breitling potentials, and this really helps - very lovely watch and agree about it in blue, although shiny straps do appeal to my magpie tendencies!


----------



## JP.

Thanks Moog. It looks ok on a strap too but in my opinion nothing beats the Pro2 bracelet. 

Cheers.


----------



## JP.

One more wrist shot. Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## Marko.lachapelle

always loved the seringe hand over the arrow one !


----------



## JP.

One more shot.


----------



## brvheart

Loved the write up and the mention of RobbieG - whatever happened to him? I also have a special spot in my heart for the Steelfish, I have the one with the arrow second hand and wear it daily - the thing has been through a ton and still going strong. It will always be with me.


----------



## JP.

Thanks man. I have no idea what happened to RobbieG. I would like to get in touch with him. 

I hope he's OK.


----------



## JP.

I found a nice video review of this model on Youtube. Cheers.


----------



## chronobn

Great review, thanks.


----------



## r3nola

good read thank you


----------



## JP.

New photo. 

View attachment 13690619


----------



## Huttfuzz

Love the Steelfish JP. Wish they made one with the brushed Pro 2 bracelet at 42mm.

These pictures make me miss my belated Chrono SuperOcean.. Cheers!


JP. said:


> New photo.
> 
> View attachment 13690619


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

ccm123 said:


> Nice review.


+1


----------



## JP.

Thanks much gentlemen!!! :-!


----------



## Hilly64

Picked up my SOSF back in 2016. My first mechanical watch after a quartz TAG. The watch really is bulletproof. It was my daily wear for 10 years but sadly I had my head swayed by other pretenders. Me and the SOSF have been through a lot together and every time I think about flipping it, due to not getting the wrist time it deserves, something always convinces me it is a keeper.

I genuinely believe it is one of the best breitlings out there but why such a short production run?

I had a full breitling service back in 2016 and the watch came back like new. Had to have new bracelet which I think is a pro III. Breitling have got to produce some of the best quality bracelets ever. The watch has always been super accurate +1s/day and whilst relatively heavy I always found it comfortable.....I think I will wear it tomorrow ��


----------



## JP.

Very nice collection man. Cheers.

But did they actually replace that bracelet in the Breitling service? :roll:


----------



## colorblind

A big watch; the cream dial looks sweet. Great review!


----------



## Hilly64

JP. said:


> Very nice collection man. Cheers.
> 
> But did they actually replace that bracelet in the Breitling service? :roll:


Yes.

Had to pay for it. Wasn't included in service price if that's what you mean....expensive service for sure hence I probably wouldn't recoup what I have shelled out if I did think of selling!

The original bracelet was just too worn to refurbish. 10 years of daily wear. did find the original a tad more comfortable than the pro III however I do prefer the looks on the newer design. Awesome bracelet for sure.


----------



## kmsick

Nice review- that watch is a beast!


----------



## JP.

kmsick said:


> Nice review- that watch is a beast!


Thanks much. |>


----------



## muhibtv

That's a very well put review.

One question though, how do you minimize scratches on the bezel?


----------



## JP.

muhibtv said:


> That's a very well put review.
> 
> One question though, how do you minimize scratches on the bezel?


Just being careful haha.

My watch was polished back to its original state in service. Thus, it looks like new again.


----------



## JP.

Three of my favorites. Still wear the Fish about 1-2 times every week. Never get tired of it.


----------



## JP.

250 grams of steel.


----------



## chillwill120

Just added this to the collection:










All I can say is wow! I paid $1,300 for this watch and just can't believe what a bargain it is! A Breitling 2000m dive watch for the price of an Oris Aquis or a mid-range Seiko! It's much more impressive in person, pics don't do it justice. This is my 2nd Breiting:


----------



## JP.

You got it for a GREAT price man. 

Yes... SteelFish is insanely good bargain.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

My first mechanical watch and the one that led to this crazy hobby. Although gone for a few years now I'd buy it again in a heartbeat if they made it in 40mm.


----------



## JP.

This wristshot turned out ok.


----------



## americanbam

I got mine a few months ago and really love it - the review was part of the decision making process.

After looking on various online marketplaces, I found this one not 3 miles from my home. It had never 'bonded' with the previous owner, and was simply boxed and shelved for years. Not even the rubber Pro Racer strap's buckle had even the slightest scratch.

Yes, it's a keeper.

View attachment 15871651










I've recently purchased a Pro II bracelet from a vendor on Chrono24 and can't wait to try it out. I think it'll complete the watch, and if not I can always resort to the comfy rubber straplet.








Love the lume also!


----------



## JP.

Congrats! Yours is a newer (post 2008) model with that arrow second hand. Black one is equally good looking. Cheers!


----------



## rsittner

americanbam said:


> I got mine a few months ago and really love it - the review was part of the decision making process.
> 
> After looking on various online marketplaces, I found this one not 3 miles from my home. It had never 'bonded' with the previous owner, and was simply boxed and shelved for years. Not even the rubber Pro Racer strap's buckle had even the slightest scratch.
> 
> Yes, it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 15871651
> 
> View attachment 15871653
> 
> 
> I've recently purchased a Pro II bracelet from a vendor on Chrono24 and can't wait to try it out. I think it'll complete the watch, and if not I can always resort to the comfy rubber straplet.
> View attachment 15871656
> 
> Love the lume also!
> View attachment 15871658


DEFINITELY a keeper! Looks brand new! Excellent find. Enjoy it.

Looking forward to seeing it on the Pro II.

Randy


----------



## JP.

There are two very rare versions of the old SteelFish.

The 42mm smaller version and the GMT. You don't see much of these around.


----------

